# Clutch switch



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

I have a security alarm/remote start "viper 5901" and I own a 1998 Toyota Rav4. I hooked it up and everything works except when I do the remote start some how I have to be inside to depress the clutch switch before I can be able to do the remote start. Is there a way of by passing the clutch switch so I can perform the remote start from outside the car?
___________________________________________


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

umm....did you hook up the neutral safety?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks Mr. Lee. Yeah I hooked up the black/white neutral safety to my emergency brake. Everything works now I stalled a relay to bypass the clutch switch. terminal 85 to +12v, terminal 86 to violet RS starter from remote start output and then 87 and 30 goes to the clutch switch wire. I am so happy that i hooked up everything including the remote start
- the car chirps
- the light flashes
- the interior light comes on
- power door lock with 3 new actuators
- remote start

i really like this forum because you guys help out who needed help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

thats why we are here! now.....pay up!!! :grin:


----------

